# Ring tailed Bicycle Dragon



## Gone_Feral (Dec 1, 2010)

I saw this little fella and HEAPS of his brothers and sisters about 80km East of Laverton about 2 months ago, I was operating a Ditch Witch trencher and these guys (and other species), would come right up to me to check me out.


----------



## nicman72 (Dec 1, 2010)

What a good looking skink! Does anyone keep these?


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome dragon there. Apparently hard to breed in captivity :/


----------



## 1issie (Dec 1, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> What a good looking skink! Does anyone keep these?



nicman,its actually a dragon!


----------



## 1issie (Dec 1, 2010)

Wait,are you sure it aint a netted??


----------



## nicman72 (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL! Serious! haha! Thanks for the heads up...  
The title even told me! What an idiot...


----------



## Aslan (Dec 1, 2010)

1issie said:


> Wait,are you sure it aint a netted??



Yes...


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 1, 2010)

I did manage to hmmmm, find one to pick up, body was about the length of my hand with the tail reaching the inside of my elbow.


----------



## kupper (Dec 1, 2010)

they are easy to breed as with all the other ctenophorous ..... they just need a varied diet and plenty of space


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 1, 2010)

The boss was checking a section of trench and found a Thorny Devil...bummer I missed that one, haven't seen one in the flesh yet.
There were skinks and geckos and at least two other species of dragon running around, along with the mandatory Bungarras and the like. No snakes tho', surprising what with the constant noise and vibes I was putting out.


----------



## hornet (Dec 2, 2010)

kupper said:


> they are easy to breed as with all the other ctenophorous ..... they just need a varied diet and plenty of space


 
i have too heard they are a bit more difficult then other ctenophorus, i think thats because they need space as you said, alot more then other species


----------

